# HST routine (hypertrophy specifc training)



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

Whos heard about this ?

heres a sample program here, and i dont get it atall

http://www.thinkmuscle.com/articles/haycock/hst-01.htm

you work out your 10 rep max, which in this guys case for lets say squat is 235

why would you start at 135 ????? and then take 2 weeks to build up to your 10 rep max of 235 which you could ALREADY do at the start ???

anyone explain this ?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

If you're asking these kind of questions you haven't really read or understood the whole principle of the HST.

It got me in the best shape of my life and also the strongest I've ever been.

It's all about periodisation and preserving the CNS. Much of the strength routines are based around similar principles, it's just that the HST routine differs in rep ranges from 15 to 10 to 5 therefore (in theory) creating an environment for constant growth.

Why not try it? What have you got to lose?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

...simply put your body responds much more to changes in load than it does to absolute load. Hit your 10RM on day 1 and then you have only minimal changes in load thereafter before you have to reduce the volume by cutting the number of reps per set.

HST also employs a period of deconditioning (no training at all) at the end of each cycle so your body has little or no resistance to adaptation with light loads when you start back, so a better Q would be "Why try with maximum loading all the time when all it does it reduce the potential for making changes in loading over time that result in growth?".

Starting light and deconditioned allows you to grow tissue with relatively little cns stress, quick recovery allows for frequent training and the rep changes and fixed load increases over time ensure you get growth from every workout along the way. Nice and sensible.


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for that it sounds good how you have explained it

ive not actually trained for atleast a week with my gym being closed/ not open normal hours because of christmas so im already strategically deconditioned ha

im going to give it a whirl definately, i was just checking it was worth it

so that routine i have linked to is a good one to copy ?

it doesnt have deadlifts in it though and id like to do them so where should i add them and should i take anything out ???


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

You could deadlift and leg press rather than squat but lower back fatigue can creep up when you DL that frequently.


----------



## Dave10 (Feb 24, 2010)

i want to squat and deadlift

maybe i can rotate them one day squat next dead ?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've performed HST routines a few times over the last couple of years and each time grown and gained strength very well - better than any eight week period on a 5x5 for example.

One of the key parts of it, and also the hardest, is remembering to deload. To get the best from HST you need to deload bfor a couple of weeks before going into the program. Don't worry, you won't lose muscle in two weeks if fed properly, but the deconditioning will prime you to respond maximally to the diminishing reps and increasing loads.

Is a good routine that although has a philosophy based solely around gaining mass not strength, ironically improves strength amazingly too... afterall, you will create a new PB for every exercise you do both at 15 reps, 10 reps, 5 reps and possibly 1 rep depending on how you train in the final few weeks.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Dave10 said:


> i want to squat and deadlift
> 
> maybe i can rotate them one day squat next dead ?


Squats and full deads might be a bit much but see how you get along.

My routine was (and in Jan will be):

3 x per week (Mon, Wed, Fri)

Squats x 2 sets (2 warms up)

Stiff Legged Deads x 1 (1 warm up)

Flat Bench x 2 (1 warm up)

Inc Dumbbell Press x 1

Chins x 2 (1 warm up)

Bent Over Rows x 2

Shoulder Press x 1

Shrugs x 1

Bicep Curls x 1

Dips x 1

Donkey Raises x 2


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I used it ages ago and think its utter w4nk!


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> Squats and full deads might be a bit much but see how you get along.
> 
> My routine was (and in Jan will be):
> 
> ...


That's too much volume mate, 1 set for the 15 reps, then 2 x 10 and 3 x 5 so the total number stay between 20-15 reps and the total load increases constantly giving u a PB in one sense.

One exercise per bodypart is enough.

If u want to incorporate more exercises u could do an A and B routine increasing the the load 80-%-90%-100%


----------

